# Photos of USDA based Pol-Line/Carniolan first generation cross



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's another one that is interesting.
A queen grafted from a 2012 three time over wintered Mountain breeder that had been mated during the time I had Glenn II Cordovan queen around.
The consensus is, this may be a Carniolan Cordovan with a purple thorax. I do have some purple eyed drones here and there. Some sort of dilute gene floating around it seems.











And the first generation of daughters. All identical. This is a newly hatched virgin queen. She doesn't show any dilution, but will be a carrier.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm also working on a line that will be good for colder climates. Built in winter coats. Let's see a mite latch on to that fur.










Just kidding


----------



## wirenut501 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lauri
Those are some nice looking queens,how would a person contact you to purchase some. I dont have facebook.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Lauri those are some fine looking queens. Made my morning.


----------



## mri1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Your amazing! Thank you for sharing and explaining your work.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the picks.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thanks, as always! First time I've seen you working queens with gloves, whats up?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

beautiful queens, Great pictures. I really like the one of the brood to be grafted it shown the different age larva nicely, a great example.


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow!
Those Pol-Line Cross queens are great layers and huge!!
Great laying patterns.
Pictures are always great also!!

Keep posting and you are doing a wonderful job of managing the bees!!


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's what I had to work with. New comb sure makes it easy.










To aviod supressing the queens, a serious over population & honey slimed frames, I removed two of the five frames of solid capped brood in these mating nucs and gave them 2 new frames to work. In just a couple days, here is what I got. Which gave me some nice larva to harvest.



















Once the foragers flew back from the frames I moved and other foragers returned for the evening, this nuc had a good population of bees with 3 frames of capped brood & 2 new frames to draw & fill.










My main flow is on right now, but I have a lot of bees at my home location & there is some serious competition for natural resources. It means I have to feed some mating nucs at times, but sure shows me which lines are good at making honey under pressure


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

wirenut501 said:


> Lauri
> how would a person contact you to purchase some. I dont have facebook.


You can pm me for details.

I am not taking any more orders for shipped queens until mid July. But by then, it's usually too hot to ship. I have orders to still fill for previous requests until the end of June.

It's so hot and dry here this year, I'm not sure how many nuc's I'll keep for queen rearing after mid summer. I plan to combine a lot of them so I don't have so many to feed /or protect from robbing late fall if the drought is bad.

I have queens available for local pick up all summer & fall.

I've got my USPS branch pretty well trained though. They do a great job for me.
I've been taking a little time to prepare packaging so there is less chance of suffocation in hot weather while in route. Seems to be working well. They keep the bees in a seperate tub and the flyer for employees down the line is helpful.

I'll ship priority in cool temps for 5 queens or less. Larger orders or in warmer weather, I only ship express. 











The skewers hot melted to the sides of the screened vent assure there is air flow if things are stacked against them.




















Unfortunatly, my 90 year old mother fell and broke her hip around mid April. That two month long family emergency really ruined my productivity this year and I am fortunate to have been able to handle my little operation without too much loss. Add to that, I seriously underestimated my need for more new frames and was doing assembly every chance I could get.

But with the slight neglect to my hives and nucs, more information was discovered and I was able to test just how far I could push them in some cases. I'll write about that this winter when I have some time to take a breath & reflect.


----------

